# White Film On Water Surface



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

My tank has a white film on the top of it for some weird reason. I don't know if it is something I need to worry about or what.

The tank is crystal clear, but you can see it on the top of the water from under.. I added some pic's so you can see what I'm talking about


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

It's normal, nothing to worry about. Just add surface agitation with a power head and it'll go.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok cool.. Just as long as I don't have to worry lol.. This is the tank my Gibbus died in for no known reason. I drained it and did a re-cycle to the tank. Still sort of concerned about it some


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

That looks to be just an oil slick forming...like Trav said, simple problem with a simple solution. They form when their isn't enough surface agitation and are normally the result of oil fish being used as food. They are harmful because they inhibit the gas exchange between the water and the air, potentially causing a drop in the oxygen level. In heavily planted tanks the plants are enough to supply the O2 and eat up the CO2.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

MFNRyan said:


> My tank has a white film on the top of it for some weird reason. I don't know if it is something I need to worry about or what.
> 
> The tank is crystal clear, but you can see it on the top of the water from under.. I added some pic's so you can see what I'm talking about


thats excess dissolved proteins..like evrybody said surface agitation should help..another easy way is while doing water change right after you turn off your filters let the surface water settle for a minute or 2 and float a sheet of paper towel and wick up the surface slick repeat a few times..


----------

